# What shells for hunting?



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

What is your pick of shells (brand, speed, gauge, shotsize, weight of shot etc.) For which species at, which range? What choke? What gun? Just curious to see...


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

I have an 870 super mag with the factory modified choke. I like Remington Nitro Steel 3" #4's for all ducks at all ranges. My gun will not shoot 2's very well at all. I shoot BB's for geese. Any shell I buy, I get the highest velocity available. I used to shoot 2's and did not drop a lot of birds. I switched to 4's and it was like magic. I bet I kill 20% more of the birds that I shoot at now.
________
RG250 GAMMA


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Fowlfeller1100 said:


> What is your pick of shells (brand, speed, gauge, shotsize, weight of shot etc.) For which species at, which range? What choke? What gun? Just curious to see...


Federal PF loads in # 5 copper plated 12ga, imp/cly or imp/mod depending on time of year and cover for pheasant.

Ducks and geese Unique tri-plex loads in 12ga, imp/imp or imp/cly depending on how we are hunting. www.uniqueshotshells.com


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow the unique shells look intersting, bit the website doesnt say how much they cost; do you mind if I ask? And do they really live up to the claims?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I accidentally purchased a box of high-brass 2 3/4" steel #6 shells for early teal season. I may not shoot teal with anything else ever again. You do have to be a little more careful eating the birds, though... Maybe #4 would be a good compromise.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Remington 1187, Kent Faststeel. #4 for early ducks (woodies and teal), # 2 for late season ducks, 3 1/2"


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Fowlfeller1100 said:


> Wow the unique shells look intersting, bit the website doesnt say how much they cost; do you mind if I ask? And do they really live up to the claims?


 I feel they do and are about $18.00 a box. I have used a bunch of different loads and like Charlies the best and using them, you would never shoot a 3 1/2 again.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

really!?!? 90 yards steel?


----------



## Marsh Mule (Oct 16, 2009)

Although you can't use it anymore the Old Reminton's in about a 1.25 #5 lead were the kitty's behind for years. Didn't matter what you shot them out of. 

But these days, Kent Fast Shot #2 3"


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I used to use number fours for ducks but I switched to 2's because im hunting open water (mallards and blacks no teal n' such) . Inside of 30 yrds 4's much further and I use 2's, also the occasional goose happens across my blind so the 2's do an ok job, but I carry BB's as well. Kents 1 1/4 ounce at 1425 fps, also like federals they manage to eek out an extra 25 fps in the 1 1/4 load, winchester xpert is only at 1400.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Kent 3" 1-1/8 oz #6 shot @ 1560 FPS
This shot will kill duck more consistantly than any big shot at any distance.
If your not a believer shoot a #2 shot at 50 yards and see how big the holes in your pattern are. More shot in the bird is just as important as the size of the shot. I know all the hype about the test that big shot has more energy at longer range, But the smaller shot doesn't need as much energy to penatrate the bird as bigger shot. Studies have proven that shot only needs to be 600 + FPS to have enough energy to kill a duck.
My kill ratio has always been good with #6 and when going to bigger shot it will drop noticably especially at longer distance. I hunt side by side with people who perfer big shot and can hang with any of them. I have hunted since I was a teenager and was part of the testing of steel shot before it was manditory to shoot. The steel today is much better than of the past. As far as the heavy shot it is definate advantage, but the average person can't afford it. If I could afford it I would shoot nothing larger than #6. If you have never tried #6 you are definately using more shells than you need to get that bag limit.


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

12g 3" Kent Faststeel #4 for early ducks all year, BB for geese

Benelli Extrema II "Flight canceled"


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Fowlfeller1100 said:


> really!?!? 90 yards steel?


 
Check with Duck Guys Dad Larry. He has reached out that far often. I can't see that far so don't go by me, ask Larry Buettner.


----------



## twoduckdogs (Jan 12, 2009)

kent faststeel #1 3.5's for ducks and geese


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris Miller said:


> Benelli Extrema II "Flight canceled"


When did they start making these?
________
HERBALAIRE


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I use a Benelli Super Black Eagle. Max 4 camo and 26 inch barrell. 
Ducks Improved Cylinder choke 3 1/2 inch 2,3,or 4 shot 1 9/16 oz.
Geese. Pattern Master choke. 3 1/2 t shot 1 1/2 oz. 

I use steel shot because I go through a couple case of shells a year.
________
JuicyNicky


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

# 6 Kent 1-1/8 oz 1560FPS
Hands down the best shot for ducks at any range.
If it doesn't increase your bag limit you just missed anyway. 
Study has shown that it only takes 600 FPS to effectively kill a duck.
I shoot this with a SBEII with IC choke and kill them just as far as anyone with tight chokes and bigger shot. It all in how you shot. Some people brag on how far they shoot ducks and the rest of us brag on how close we can get UM!!!
Isn't that what duck hunting is all about?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

j towne said:


> When did they start making these?


They introduced them at the same time as the "Beretta Super Black Eagle" ;-)


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have found there are very few "in range" ducks for the average hunter that won't fold with typical high speed #4's from Kent/Fiocchi/Winchester or whatever's on sale by the case and a LMod choke.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

It depends on what kind of ducks you are hunting and where you are hunting. Like when we are hunting sea ducks most of out shots are over 40 yards and these ducks are tough. The smallest shot I use I'd use is 2 shot because you have to kill these birds not just wound them. 

But if you are hunting like flooded timber or little creeks and the ducks are going to be close you can get away with a smaller shot.
________
F.C.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Here in North Dakota, 12ga 3" #2 Federal Blue box out of a Modified choke for early season Honkers and ducks until about late October. At that time I switch over to a custom made (not custom priced) Drake Killer choke and run 3" BB through it for honkers and keep #2's for ducks. Never had a problem killing birds stone dead over 90% of the time.

I'm almost through my first case of #2's this year already and a couple three boxes deep into my case of BB. Looking forward to hunts in ID, Western and Eastern MT, MO and hopefully Nebraska come February.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just an intersting observation... I hunted today and found an xpert winchester shell I had dropped in the water, I cut it open and there was some rust but there also seemed to be quite a few pits and gouges taht werent rust related. I did the same thing with a kent last year and the pellets were flawless. Perhaps thats why Kents are a tad faster relative to ounce, bu Xperts are way cheaper I suppose.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm shooting a SBEII 24" barrel and a Terror .700 choke, basically improved modified choke. I shoot either Kent Fasteel 3" 1 1/8oz 4's or 3's or Hevi-shot 3" #3's. As far as steel shot is concerned it is awful hard to beat the Fasteel. Hevi-shot speaks for itself but it is awful expensive. Hevishot has a new load out that is called Hevi-Metal. Basically a duplex load of steel and Hevi-Shot. Not too too expensive relatively speaking. I think I'm going to try that some this year.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hevi shot is defenitely the cats pajamas, when I was shooting a 20ga 3" I used it and it was miracules, but really pricey.


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

I have been shooting blackcloud, and taken several geese. I have had more one shot, stone dead, dropping from the sky birds than ever. . And it is a little less expensive than other souped up waterfowl loads.

I haven't shot hevi shot my friends say it is good stuff. Happy shooting


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

I "roll my own" hevishot loads at 1320 fps using federal hulls. #4 out 45 yds, and & #5 out to 30 yds for ducks in 12 ga (usually SBE II) with Terror chokes. I roll # 2 and #B shot out to...........a long way for geese in my 10 ga (SP 10) with Terror chokes. The stuff kills 'em stone dead.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Duck Duster have you crunched the numbers? I used to reload for skeet, but have never tried Hevi shot reloading.


----------



## jeffvanderwall (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to shoot hevi-shot and it worked great but it is too expensive for high volume shoots in Manitoba. This year I switched to Black Cloud 2's for ducks and 3 1/2" BBs for geese. I have been very happy with Black Could and will stick with it. Drops Ducks like Rain. This season our hunting group has over 150 kills all with Black Cloud and the results have been great.


----------

